# Signature Competition/SOTW 4 (Week Ending September 12th, 2008) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 4th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, September 14th, at 3 PM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

Next week we will be incorporating some type of prize (probably points and a small banner) to the winner.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?


KryOnicle:











*mjbish23*:











*Sinister*:











*Steph05050:*











*Toxic:*











Chuck8807:


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have to go with Chuck's. They are all really good but I like the color and everything in his the best.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Its a Mario!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The Mario one is phenomenal, mjbish23's in very close 2nd.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

I had to go with Kry's I just like the color and light involved and his typography with the names and the font


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i went with mjbish...looks great


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Let's get some more votes. If you have room post the link to this thread in your sig.


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dang they are all really good but I had to go with Mario


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Sinister gmv.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I will pick KryOnicle's banner. I think it's done well. It's neat.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I voted Sinister everyones are great though, well almost everyones.....


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

A friend of mine just let me know that my signature isn't showing up on the page when he loads it anytime ...and I am wondering if it is working for anyone else?

IF MY SIG IS SHOWING UP JUST LEAVE A MSG SAYING SO


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

chuck8807 said:


> A friend of mine just let me know that my signature isn't showing up on the page when he loads it anytime ...and I am wondering if it is working for anyone else?
> 
> IF MY SIG IS SHOWING UP JUST LEAVE A MSG SAYING SO


Your sig shows up for me. It's the very bottom one. 

When I made the thread I went to properties and copied the link for your sig, just like I did with everyone else's, then wrapped them in img tags. If it's not showing up it may be because you uploading it as an attachment instead of uploading it to like photobucket and then pasting that link here. Next time upload it to photobucket or tinypic instead of doing it as an attachment but I really don't know why it won't show up for your friend because it shows up for me :dunno:


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

works for me


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Voting has ended for this week. 

Kryonicle is the winner, congrats. 

Make sure you guys sign up for next week's. We are gonna have a prize for the winner.


----------

